# Retry sync



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

Has anyone encounter this error tonight? my app was working fine this afternoon but when I tried to log in an hour ago. This happened so I tried reinstalling and clear data, nothing worked. Emailed support but we know that'll take awhile. Any help on this is much appreciated.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

I get it when I switch from. Wifi to mobile data. Killing the app and starting over normally fixes it


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

yup im getting this. i restarted my phone and still getting this message. app has been acting real wonky last few days. it randomly restart. or wont show me route just itinerary. you'd think multimillion dollar company would have a stable app. but nope.


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

I've tried switching networks and WiFi but nothing works.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

dang hoped it gets fixed.. yesterday i couldnt get any blocks am or pm which hardly ever happens. and i had to get new tires so need the money,.


----------



## Übermechanix (Oct 15, 2016)

yep im still getting support code: 0 error. I hope they fix it i have a pm block and i was hoping to get a 3-4 hour am block


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

Im getting the red screen of death also. It was all working fine till the wonderful update. Thanks Microso...I mean Amazon!!


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

its working now


----------



## Übermechanix (Oct 15, 2016)

yep thanks...now we can all start refreshing from 6 am


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

It's working now, wonder what happened last night.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Maybe sever maintenance


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

is app down again.. getting resync error: 516


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

I wish they would stop updating the damn app every two days. it was working fine until the stupid update. quit messing with it. every time they update it something gets screwed up but this one is the worse I ever saw. ever heard of the saying if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------

